# Eizo Foris FG2421 24" High Contrast VA Turbo 240Hz - $50 + shipping



## MonarchX

I recently purchased LG VA G-Sync 1440p monitor and decided to sell my trusty Eizo Foris FG2421.
Advantages:
- great image quality due excellent contrast ratio of about 4500:1
- deep blacks for deep game immersion
- 120Hz +"Turbo 240Hz" light-strobe mode (like Ultra Low Motion Blur)
- non-reflective glossy screen with a crisp image

Disadvantages:
- poor viewing angles on some backgrounds
- gamma shift

The image below that demonstrates the degree to which high contrast ratio and good black levels can affect immersion and image depth. IPS and TN panels are on the left and in the middle, and FG2421 is on the right:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NKdMI2UoqItjtb0iWsHNp6adGOE1VlH_/view?usp=sharing

Please read reviews of this monitor to know what to expect:
TechSpot reviews here - https://www.techspot.com/products/monitors/eizo-fg2421.95824/
TFT Central review here - http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/eizo_fg2421.htm
Prad.de review here - https://www.prad.de/testberichte/test-monitor-eizo-foris-fg2421-bk/


I had this display since 2015, took good care of it, never noticed any dead pixels. I consider it in excellent condition, aside from:
- A micro-scratch of minuscule depth in lower left quadrant. It was impossible to notice when the panel was turned on, even when looking for it. It could only be spotted when the panel was turned off, at a certain angle with light falling around it. I didn't know it was ever there or how it got there. It's a super-thin type that sometimes can be left after using microfiber cloth.
- Random restarts (last 6-7 seconds) that usually happen once every 3-6 hours - COMMON ISSUE FOR THIS MODEL, can be a deal breaker for competitive online players, but it never bothered me during non-competitive FPS/RPG time.


I calibrated this display using i1Display Pro colorimeter, i1Pro 2 spectrophotometer, DisplayCAL + ArgyllCMS, HCFR and will provide both 1DLUT (ICC portion) and 3DLUT profiles. With 3DLUT (generated by DisplayCAL, enforced by ReShade) you get significantly better color accuracy than with ICC/1DLUT profiles in DirectX 9-12 and OpenGL games. Vulkan isn't supported yet supported by ReShade, in which case 1DLUT/ICC can be applied. ReShade 3DLUT's can be used with other downloadable ReShade profiles/presets that use other shader FX. Here's a comparison of 1DLUT VS. 3DLUT results in HCFR:

Eizo Foris FG2421 1DLUT @ 120/240Hz Turbo
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ibdkKXWPHT_DlEHHHijLzErkT9_7GECF/view?usp=sharing

Eizo Foris FG2421 3DLUT @ 120/240Hz Turbo
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CE78DrvhhMpakfd6cD23FzaIdH_ZwFlC/view?usp=sharing

I ask for $50+ shipping within USA, but to CA shipping can be as high as $125. The closer you are to SC, the lower the total price will be. I always send photo of the shipping receipt with shipping cost/price and tracking number to the buyer. This is final 100%. I will ship the unit with what I have on the photos (+ 1x cable not on any photos) - 1x HDMI cable, 1x DisplayPort cable, 1x Power cable, 1x USB cable, but I don't have the original manual or box.

This monitor is sold as is. I'm not going to take it back if the complaint is an issue that was already mentioned - infrequent restarts, super-thin scratch, poor viewing angles, etc. and why I suggest to read reviews.

I have only excellent feedback on HeatWare (https://www.heatware.com/u/33853/to), some on here (all positive), on FutureMark (as Brat Gvidon, if that list still exists), and on HardForums (MonarchX). Although very few, all reviews were always positive, most people just don't bother to leave feedback (and neither do I ) after transactions. I'm not active on these forums and was originally going to sell on Overclock.net, but these forums have more active display discussions.

Here are the photos of the item (please disregard any "lines" seen on the image as they are from the crappy wallpaper JPG + photo artifacts)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/13kPp6Elz3I0GVX-wJH1jicA63B5oGAXq/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/104nPFfXi_pi7CLI1-d_NzNQgAyZ5r8d2/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_CE9HpkwuXiefaU0e3pRxWAlwb7FUMfn/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zGvGe5DLx7iGQ4cDRfA452lcEkfdIAMj/view?usp=sharing


----------



## MonarchX

I'm reducing it to $125 shipped and if nobody wants it, I'll close the thread and try on eBay.


----------



## dmg3

MonarchX said:


> I'm reducing it to $125 shipped and if nobody wants it, I'll close the thread and try on eBay.


Hi
Do you still have this monitor? I could not find it on Ebay


----------



## dmg3

ended up getting the LG VA panel..


----------



## MonarchX

Bump for this!


----------



## MonarchX

I ask for $50+ shipping within USA, but to CA shipping can be as high as $125. The closer you are to SC, the lower the total price will be. I always send photo of the shipping receipt with shipping cost/price and tracking number to the buyer. This is final 100%.

I also received more positive reviews on HeatWare recently - https://www.heatware.com/u/33853/to (no negatives, ever!).

ReShade was recently updated and now supports DirectX 12, which means you can apply the 3DLUT I created for this monitor in DirectX 12 games to enjoy accurate colors you won't get otherwise!


----------



## MonarchX

The very final bump...


----------



## l88bastar

Ill take it!

Im in florida so shippings not too bad


----------



## TK421

MonarchX said:


> The very final bump...


PMed you


----------

